# Robocop series Mustang



## greis (Sep 20, 2005)

This is the Robocop series Mustang. The kit is from Revell.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nice detailing!


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Cool paintjob, very realistic


----------

